# 98 Altima jittering



## dragoon (Oct 11, 2005)

When hitting the gas from a stand still or going up a hill and occassionly during normal flat road driving. My 98 Altima will jitter or buck for a second. First thought maybe I just got a bad tank of gas. Have put in injector cleaner and gas treatment to no avail. Could it be something like the pcv valve or EGR Valve? I know the power steer pump is just about dead, but I doubt that is causing it. Any ideas???


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

your spark plugs may have incorrect gap. has this been happening for a long time now? did u just buy the car? and what exactly do you mean by "bucks"? also, did you use the same fuel or did you try a different rating in octane.


----------



## bobdole (Oct 10, 2005)

Sounds like misfire. Check your plugs and wires. And be very careful with injector cleaner, because most cheap injector cleaners are kerosene based, which will damage your injectors. If you want to clean out your fuel system, buy a can of seafoam and suck it up through your brake booster vacuum line.


----------

